# helps..discus shivering



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Recently, I have added a used driftwood into my discus community tank.

A group of fairy cories died. Total of 10.

Now, I find this.






I have pulled out the wood. And did a 2/3 WC in case of intoxication.
And I will keep doing WC every other day. Anyone have any idea of what this reaction is about. Courting? or Intoxication? or something else?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, your discus are apparently quite happy. The shaking is part of their courtship dance. Also notice that they are cleaning the silicone in preparation for laying eggs. It is very likely that they will spawn in the near future.


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

They are pairing off and showing they are interested in breeding, nothing to worry about.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL your discus are quite fine... in fact they're more than fine, they are great...lol There is nothing wrong with them.. They are inviting each other "upstairs"... if ya catch what I mean.. ahem..


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for assuring their act of courtship, regardless of other tetras are dying in the same tank. When and Why? It may be result of territorial protection too.
OK. I just saw the female laying eggs on the silicone, but the male did not follow up with his job. NO SUCCESS first time. All eggs are eaten by the female. In times, they will know what to do.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

They often "play house" and practise when a new pair matches up. They may do this several times before they are successful. Also, if they think the eggs are at risk in a community tank, they will eat them. If you do a large water change after eggs are laid, it's also likely they may want to spawn again (triggered by water change) and eat the current batch. If They get startled they can also eat the eggs.. can be a finniky fish but well worth the effort... have fun ;-)


----------



## blossom112 (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice tank and fish ! thanks for sharing .


----------

